# Do they provide Pencil & Eraser?



## abourne (Oct 28, 2010)

I do all my studying work in black pen, red pen for important stuff and formula references, and a highlighter.

I'm not a pencil person.

I heard they provide a mechanical pencil in the exam.

Is this correct?


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 28, 2010)

abourne said:


> I do all my studying work in black pen, red pen for important stuff and formula references, and a highlighter.
> I'm not a pencil person.
> 
> I heard they provide a mechanical pencil in the exam.
> ...


Didn't you take the EIT exam? It's the same situation: you can only use their pencil and eraser (on the pencil). You get to keep the pencil as a souvenir!


----------



## abourne (Oct 28, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> Didn't you take the EIT exam? It's the same situation: you can only use their pencil and eraser (on the pencil). You get to keep the pencil as a souvenir!


I passed the EIT exam in the early 1990's, 1992 or 1993.

Back then, everyone took the same test, both morning and afternoon, no specialties.

I took the PE a couple of times, 1994 or 1995 I think, can't remember.

It was different then.

The afternoon session was not multiple choice, you had to show all your work.

The afternoon session didn't have specialties to choose from (i.e. for ME's, HVAC, Machine Design, or Thermo-Power-Fluids).

The afternoon had ten problems and we had to pick four, one hour per problem.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 28, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> You get to keep the pencil as a souvenir!


When I took the test the proctors told us explicitly we had to leave the pencil or our results would be invalidated. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2010)

^^ We'd be 'fightin'.

I paid alot of $$ for those pencils. I will keep them forever.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2010)

they (one from FE one from PE) are actually my favorite working pencils. I use them all the time here at work.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 28, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I paid alot of $$ for those pencils. I will keep them forever.


Yea, at the time I wasn't going to argue. My brain was fried and I just wanted to get out of there. I would have liked to have kept it. I still have my FE pencil, although a co-worker hijacked it for a while and broke the clip off it. I wasn't pleased about that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 28, 2010)

Mine is still proudly displayed in the Worley Exhibit!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 28, 2010)

WHICH ROCKS !!!!!!!! ^^^^^

Newbies may need to see pics


----------



## mizzoueng (Oct 28, 2010)

DO they have lead refills available or do we need to bring them?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2010)

mizzoueng said:


> DO they have lead refills available or do we need to bring them?


they will just give you another pencil. geeze how much lead do you think you will use, do you press so hard you break the lead often?

if that's the case ask for a second pencil before it starts


----------



## TheyCallMeJohn (Jun 23, 2013)

Could someone post a link to a similar type of mechanical pencil or what size lead the exam pencils were? I really loathe using mechanical pencils but I figure I should use those while I am studying to get used to them again.


----------



## calypso699 (Jun 23, 2013)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=18334&amp;hl=pencil#entry6949029

Not sure what size the lead is. If I'd have to guess maybe .7mm.


----------

